# Probleme mit Kantenglättung bei Schriften und DVI Eingang

## greenhorn1102

Hallo,

ich habe eine Radeon 9600 Pro und einen Samsung T172 TFT Bildschirm. Beide sind mit einem digitalen DVI Kabel verbunden. Außerdem habe ich die ati-drivers emerged. Ich weiß, dass diese neue Karte wahrscheinlich nicht zu 100% unterstützt wird. Aber eigentlich läuft der Treiber fast anstandslos (DVD, Videos, Auflösung, Farbtiefe sind alle in Ordnung).

Ich habe jedoch ein Problem bei der Kantenglättung. Diese wird mit dem Digitalkabel verfälscht dargestellt. Man sieht eine farbliche Phasenverschiebung und zwar in der Reihenfolge, in der auch das Sub-Pixel-Hinting einstellbar ist. Mit dem Analogkabel sieht alles super aus.

Ist hier vielleicht der Ati-Treiber schuld, indem der den Digitalausgang der Karte falsch ansteuert?

Oder muss ich noch irgendeine Einstellung vornehmen, damit XFree o. der Treiber weis,  dass ein digitales Signal gesendet wird?

Das Problem tritt auch wirklich nur bei Kantenglättung auf und zwar egal bei welcher Schriftart.

Sonstige Angaben: Xfree 4.3.0, Auflösung 1280 x 1024, Farbtiefe 24Bit

Ich ersuche euch um Hilfe und Rat

----------

## ian!

 *greenhorn1102 wrote:*   

> Ich habe jedoch ein Problem bei der Kantenglättung. Diese wird mit dem Digitalkabel verfälscht dargestellt. Man sieht eine farbliche Phasenverschiebung und zwar in der Reihenfolge, in der auch das Sub-Pixel-Hinting einstellbar ist. Mit dem Analogkabel sieht alles super aus.

 

Ich kann es nicht reproduzieren, da es mir an entsprechender Hardware mangelt. Hier meine Meinung zu dem Thema:

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einen Unterschied macht, ob das Signal digital oder analog ausgegeben wird. Das deshalb, da ja im Endeffekt die Farbwerte, die für ein Pixel im Ram stehen die selben sind / sein müssten. Egal ob nun über DVI oder VGA ausgegeben.

Du kannst ja mal einen Screenshot von der Schrift machen und dir dann, z.B. mit GIMP, die Farbwerte der Pixel im Bereich der Kantenglättung anschauen. Vielleicht sind da wirklich "falsche" Farbwerte drin. Der DVI-Ausgang bringt es vielleicht nur zu Tage...

Gruß,

ian

----------

## greenhorn1102

Da mir entweder keiner helfen kann, oder mich für bescheuert hält ,  :Wink:   habe ich mal den Unterschied zwischen Analog und Digital mal gescreenshootet.

Analog

www.strucks.de/analog.png

Digital

www.strucks.de/digital.png

----------

## Sas

muss an deiner hardware liegen, denn hier sehen die beiden screens exakt gleich aus... wenn du sie dir mitm bild über den dvi ausgang anguckst, zeigen sicher beide den fehler, bei analoger ausgabe gar keins... probiers mal.

----------

## greenhorn1102

Wäre schön, jedoch habe ich beide Bilder auf der Arbeit hochgeladen und hier läuft Windows XP mit GForce 4 MX durch einen analogen Ausgang.

Und hier sieht man den Fehler auch.

Der Unterschied ist nur auf der Schrift zu sehen, also muss man genau hingegucken.

----------

## Coogee

Ich hab es auch erst gesehen, als ich die Bilder vergrößert habe  :Shocked: .

Ich glaub nicht, daß die Ati-Treiber schuld sind. Ob nun digital oder nicht ist eine reine Angelegenheit der Grafikkarten-Hardware.

Anscheinend verbauen so manche Grafikkarten-Hersteller billige und schlechte Bauteile für den Digital-Ausgang.  Das ist wahrscheinlich der 30-Euro-Unterschied zwischen der günstigsten ATI-Radeon 9600 Pro und der teuersten  :Evil or Very Mad: .

Schau Dir mal diesen Link an:

http://www.prad.de/board/thread.php?threadid=4055&sid=

Allgemein ist prad.de eine sehr gute Anlaufmöglichkeit in Sachen TFT.

----------

## greenhorn1102

Kann es wirklich ein Hardwareproblem sein? Unter Windows XP, selbe Auflösung u. selbe Farbtiefe, sieht man diesen Fehler nicht. 

Außerdem hat ein Kumpel von mir das selbe Problem. Dort jedoch mit einem NEC TFT und einer NVIDIA Karte.

Ich hoffe ganz doll, dass meine Karte nicht ein Billigprodukt ist, denn sie ist von ATI selbst.

Ich habe eine starke Vermutung, dass das Sub-Pixel-Hinting nicht abgeschaltet wird. Wobei ich keine Ahnung habe was das überhaupt ist. Jedoch sieht es genauso aus, als ob es eingeschaltet wäre und wenn man es einschaltet gibt es keinen Unterschied, außer dass man nun diese Phasenverschieben beeinflußen kann. (von unten nach oben oder von rechts nach links oder etc.) 

Das Einschalten kann man unter Kontrollzentrum -> Erscheinungsbild -> Schriften vornehmen. Unter dem Punkt "Anti-Aliasing einschalten".

----------

## Coogee

Eine Original-ATI hat dieses Problem wahrscheinlich nicht.

Ich habe seit einer halben Stunde auch einen TFT  :Smile:  (19" Belinea 101920) und betreibe diesen auch an einer Radeon 9600 Pro (Sapphire) über ein digitales Kabel. Ich konnte (Gott sei dank) keine solchen Effekte erkennen.

Ich benutze allerdings nur die Original-Xfree-Radeon-Treiber (mit dem Zusatz "ChipID		0x4e46   # Radeon 9700" in der Device-Section von XF86Config-4, weil XFree 4.3 die 9600er noch nicht kennt).

Ich war natürlich an Deinem Posting sehr interessiert, kann aber nur die normalen grauen Anti-Aliasing-Pixel entlang der Schrift erkennen.

----------

## greenhorn1102

Ich habe auf jeden Fall die ati-drivers emerged. Meine Vermutung geht auch in die Richtung, dass diese Treiber irgendwie herumspinnen.

Funktioniert denn die Einstellung für Radeon 9700 auch gut. Ist Vx da? Hast du Hardwarebeschleunigung? Denn die Radeon 9700 und 9500 werden ja eigentlich mit einer anderen Technik hergestellt, als die 9600 / 9800 Serie.

----------

## Coogee

Nein, leider keine Hardware-Beschleunigung.

Ich benutze die Standard-Xfree-Treiber, weil da Xv funktioniert, was ich unbedingt für den Vollbild-Modus von XawTV brauche.

Ich spiele nur unter Windows. Für Spiele (und nur das) ist Windows ziemlich gut geeignet  :Wink: .

Die Technik der 9500/9700 und 9600/9800 ist ziemlich gleich. Die 9600/9800 werden nur mit kleineren Strukturen hergestellt (130 nm?). Dafür brauchen sie weniger Strom und können höher getaktet werden.

In Sachen 2D funktioniert bei mir alles einwandfrei.

----------

## mb

moin !

hast du mal probiert das subpixel hinting umzustellen z.B. RGB -> BGR. ich könnte mir vorstellen, das durch das fehlerhafte hinting die farbreihefolge verkehrt herum ausgegeben wird... dadurch erhälst du diese farbschatten...

beim analog ist alles i.o... klar.. der hat keine subpixel  :Wink: 

#mb

----------

## greenhorn1102

Ich habe das Umstellen der Sub-Pixel schon probiert. Und ja, die Farbreihenfolge ändert sich, je nach Einstellung. Standardmäßig läuft der RGB Modus, meine ich (Sitze gerade nicht an meinem Rechner). Ich finde jedoch, dass die Sub-Pixel nicht mehr zu sehen sein sollten, wenn ich das Sub-Pixel Hinting ausschalte (jedoch habe ich dies nur im KDE - Kontrollcenter bis jetzt probiert.) Es gibt bestimmt in den Tiefen meines Linux irgendeine Datei mit irgendeiner Zeile, welche dies steuert, aber bis jetzt wurde diese von mir noch nicht entdeckt.

Hat jemand da einen Tipp für mich. Stundenlanges googeln hat mich bis jetzt nur auf die xftconfig gebracht. Dort kann man ja das Sub-Pixel Hinting einstellen. Jedoch war in es dieser Datei gar nicht eingestellt.

Somit ein großes Hä?

Bitte helft...

----------

## mb

hallo !

kde schreibt die änderung nicht nach /etc, sonder in dein profil (~/*/fonts.conf), da sollte sowas wie match edit rgba = rgb; drinstehen.

wenn du das subpixel hinting deaktivierst (imho kein eintrag in der konfig), wird nur noch normales AA verwendet, dh. anstelle von farbe wird das ganze mit graustufen gemacht...

#mb

----------

## greenhorn1102

Danke für deinen Hinweis!!

Ich habe mit stundenlanger Sucharbeit, das Problem lösen können. Um das Thema hier abzuschließen:

Das Sub-Pixel Hinting scheint "andauernd" an zu sein. Um es auszuschalten muss man folgenden Eintrag in die fonts.conf in /etc/fonts/ einfügen:

 <match target="font" >

  <edit mode="assign" name="rgba" >

   <const></const>

  </edit>

 </match>

Ich habe dieses Verhalten bereits als Bug gemeldet.

----------

